# Plant ID needed please



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have been looking on plantfinder for this plant but can't seem to find anything similar. I want to say its a Bacopa of some sorts but its light green and has stripes or veins on the leaves. Any ideas as to what it is? Thanks


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Lindernia rotundifolia ‘variegated’


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> Lindernia rotundifolia 'variegated'


+1, agree.

(Of course, I'm basing that on the same plant that Wö£fëñxXx gave me!)

Lovely plant, by the way. The single stem Wö£fëñxXx included for me as an extra in a plant order I got from him has exploded in less than a couple months into a mass of 30+ stems.....beautiful almost flourescent green with really nice striations....


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the ID....

Its actually the plant you gave me rich so I should have known and it has exploded in my tank from a few stems that you gave me.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, it is definitely _Lindernia rotundifolia_ 'variegated'.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Carlos1583 said:


> Thanks for the ID....
> 
> Its actually the plant you gave me rich so I should have known and it has exploded in my tank from a few stems that you gave me.


Aha! Yes, of course. Sorry for not remembering your user name. See, Wö£fëñxXx? It's spreading like wildfire!


----------

